# Stock



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Hay Andrew any chance the r222 wax applicator's will be back in stock?:thumb:

Kev


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Not right now, but we do have equally good Auto Finesse ones:

http://www.detailedclean.co.uk/accessories/auto-finesse-waxmate-687


----------

